
Traceroute Mapper – Show Your Traceroute on a Map - Jaruzel
https://stefansundin.github.io/traceroute-mapper/
======
iamdave
Neat. Just curious, why do I need to turn off ublock for this to work?

~~~
stefansundin
Hi Dave. Because of overzealous filters, unfortunately. The "EasyPrivacy"
seems to block the whole ipinfo.io domain if it's included as a third-party
request.

~~~
Florin_Andrei
I'm using Adblock Plus on Chrome. Even if I configure it to stay disabled on
your domain, I still get the "Request not sent to ipinfo.io. Are you using an
adblocker?"

Not sure what's going on.

~~~
iamdave
You may need to refresh the page after you disable it for this particular
site; this was the case for me.

------
ElijahLynn
Love this!

"ipinfo.io ratelimit exhausted. Please try again tomorrow, or run the script
from your own server."

Needs a port to Linux (from .bat).

~~~
stefansundin
There's a bash function in the README:

function traceroute-mapper { xdg-open
"[http://stefansundin.github.io/traceroute-
mapper/?trace=$(tra...](http://stefansundin.github.io/traceroute-
mapper/?trace=$\(traceroute) -q1 $* | sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n/%0A/g')" }

------
stefansundin
Sorry about the rate limit issue everyone. I tweeted the ipinfo guys and it
seems like they're willing to give me a limit increase, but they haven't yet.
You can give them a nudge here:
[https://twitter.com/ipinfoio/status/861701746158170112](https://twitter.com/ipinfoio/status/861701746158170112)

Also, if you want to self-host the website (and thus get your own ipinfo
ratelimit quota), it seems like the Google Maps API now requires you to get an
API key (it didn't before). Get one here:
[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/javascript/...](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/javascript/get-
api-key)

------
contingencies
Reminds me of [http://pratyeka.org/ctrace/](http://pratyeka.org/ctrace/) which
I wrote years ago and which made it to some *BSD ports trees. IIRC it parses a
bunch of different traceroute formats as well as implementing its own. The
parsing allowed it to interpret the output of different web traceroute
gateways which at the time was kind of cool. Probably very little of the code
works anymore.

------
misframer
The following shows up at Fremont but it should be NYC, right?

    
    
        7  100ge10-1.core1.nyc6.he.net (184.105.64.178)  10.344 ms  9.712 ms  20.411 ms

~~~
forcer
Yes this is the disadvantage of traditional IP geolocation databases. They
work mostly by sourcing information from RIRs and ISPs. Unfortunately for a
lot of larger organizations which typically exist in internet backbone that is
very inaccurate. This skews the traceroute mapping significantly.

I don't want to shamelessly plug-in stuff here but we have geolocation API
which uses latency triangulation and does not suffer from those issues.

Stefan - I would be more than happy to donate the API access if you have time
to integrate it. Can I email you with details ?

~~~
Florin_Andrei
> _we have geolocation API which uses latency triangulation and does not
> suffer from those issues_

Who is "we"? I'd like to test drive a service like that.

~~~
forcer
You can send me email to janusz@speedchecker.xyz or through contact us page on
www.speedchecker.xyz

We operate large scale testing platform which can ping from many locations so
we can triangulate better, demo here -
[http://www.maplatency.com](http://www.maplatency.com)

~~~
forcer
Here is more information and demo page> [http://www.speedchecker.xyz/server-
geolocation.html](http://www.speedchecker.xyz/server-geolocation.html)

------
dwarman
There's an old iOS App called Vtrace been doing this for years. Interesting to
see toures from my home to a destination 10 miles away bouncing all overr the
country several times. Not promising for when I need a short round trip time
for musical collaborations.

------
dlsgha
Looks a little buggy when the red line won't cross an ocean. Am I missing
something?

------
jbschirtzinger
Is it possible to make this a local app so you don't have to use the web?

~~~
mxfh
just hook up _traceroute_ plus _ipinfo.io_ with _MapSCII_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14254165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14254165)

------
JusticeJuice
This is super cool. I've tutored an introduction to internet design course,
and we spend quite a while talking about the infrastructure of the internet -
I'll totally chuck this in.

------
thefalcon
Mandatory comment: Be sure to Traceroute bad.horse

~~~
7ewis
How does that work?

~~~
robinson-wall
Someone has set up the routing to 162.252.205.157 so that it passes through
many other address which they control (162.252.205.130 through to .157) the
reverse DNS for, and customised them in the appropriate order:

    
    
        $ dig -x 162.252.205.142 +short
        a.murder.would.be.nice.of.course.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
Possible that its done entirely in software too, you could write something in
golang or perhaps even just iptables that would do this in a few hours.

------
dba7dba
I remember a Windows tool that used to do this, like 15 years ago. I remember
using it and getting quite fascinated.

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
I remember using neotrace myself.

~~~
ryanschneider
I remember _supporting_ NeoTrace, via landline no less. And stuffing envelopes
with floppies for the purchased version (it was shareware). And writing some
of the code too.

